

Ask HN: Feedback about ServerBCC.com - kmg

We're building ServerBCC which allows you to write BCC rules for your incoming and outgoing mails. Some of the benefits are:<p>* keep your colleagues, partners, bosses in the loop. 
* Monitor your team, subordinates or your entire organization.
* Keep your CRM and project management tools in sync with your email conversations
* Archive all your mails or a subset of your mails based on your own rules
* Add conditional footers to your outgoing mails for compliance and branding<p>How it works:
* Write rules or filters in our web interface like you do in outlook, outlook express, eudora, thunderbird
* Configure your mail server to have your incoming and outgoing mails pass via ServerBCC SMTP servers.
* ServerBCC does the aliasing or bcc part transparently and automatically based on your BCC rules.<p>Do you have requirements for such a software?
Would you prefer a hosted version or an in premise version?<p>Let us know your opinions.
======
mryan
This is an interesting idea. Have you thought of using Sieve [1] to let people
manage the rules directly from their mail client? Depending on how you set
this up server-side it might not be possible, or indeed useful.

As a sysadmin my initial thought is that I would rather do this myself on a
mail server I control, but I can definitely see value in both a hosted and on-
premise version.

EDIT: I hope you don't mind some constructive criticism on the logo.
Conceptually it works very well, but there is too much whitespace. I
appreciate this is a landing page, so perhaps you have something else planned
already.

[1] <http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3028.txt>

~~~
kmg
Intially we are thinking of a web ui to control the filtering rules though
Sieve as a mail filtering language might work with some modifications like
envelope sender/recipient based filtering and filtering by attachment names. I
guess we have to wait and see what kind of power users would want.

Sieve/other mail server filtering implementations currently only target
incoming mails, so I would be interested in knowing how you manage outgoing
mail filtering if at all ?

From your emphasis on "a mailserver I control" I guess you are leaning towards
the in premise version if you ever need this.

About the logo, as you guessed correctly it was a quick selection to get up
and running and not the final version !

------
sagacity
> Do you have requirements for such a software?

Hmmm... no _immediate_ need here, but sounds kind of interesting.

> Would you prefer a hosted version or an in premise version?

If at all we use it, would certainly prefer an in premise version.

HTH

~~~
kmg
A hosted version would be preferrable for google apps and other cloud based
mail solutions.

But an in premise version is easier due to no need for ip reputation, queue
management, server cpu and ram resources and also helps the customer to be in
control.

------
skar
Hope Patrick or someone in the HN crowd doesn't mistake it for Bingo Card
Creator ;)

------
kmg
clickable: <http://www.serverbcc.com>

